# Helmets!!!



## Rambo (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like maybe I had better get a Helmet ASAP


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 5, 2011)

Get ONE!!!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah that looks painful, even WITH a helmet.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 5, 2011)

I have witnessed two incidents where not having a helmet would have resulted in SERIOUS injury. One involved a tree and another a rock. Both walked away shaken up but with all of their marbles.


----------



## C-Rex (Apr 6, 2011)

I knocked myself out in the woods at Killington a couple years ago, and I was wearing a helmet.  I can't imagine how bad it would've been with no brain bucket.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

I wont MTB with someone without a helmet...  
I've seen too much stuff...


----------



## drjeff (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> I wont MTB with someone without a helmet...
> I've seen too much stuff...



+1


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> +1



Sucks to come across some guy bleeding from the head on a ride..  Then having to deal with them...


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> I wont MTB with someone without a helmet...
> I've seen too much stuff...



Yeah me too. I have alwasy ridden a bike with a helmet. Been in too many crashes!


----------

